

Advertisements in Skype video calls - michaelbwang

My Skype just updated itself, and I see ads when I&#x27;m video calling. Is this happening to other people?
======
purringmeow
This began a year ago if I remember correctly. Thankfully, I use skype
4.something for Linux and don't have ads :)

